# SQL-Abfrage zur löschung doppelter Datensätze



## JonnieWalker (12. Apr 2010)

Guten Morgen Leute,

kurze frage:
Hat jemand ne idee wie das Schlüsselwort in MYSQL heisst um
alle gleichen wörter anzuzeigen?
also zb.
1. aber
2. aber
3. aber

dann :
select word (word-spalte in der DB)
from words (Tabelle words in der DB)
where word == word

Vielen dank im Vorraus


----------



## Sempah (12. Apr 2010)

```
SELECT word FROM words WHERE word = 'aber';
```

bzw.


```
DELETE FROM words WHERE word = 'aber';
```

// würde aber alle Datensätze löschen ...


----------



## JonnieWalker (12. Apr 2010)

danke ich glaub ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt:S
gibt es eine möglichkeit das er mir alle gleichen worte anzeigt, die in der Datenbank vorhanden sind
ohne das ich machen muss select word from words where word like 'aber'??

danke schon mal!


----------



## maki (12. Apr 2010)

Du musst schon sagen welche Felder verglichen werden sollen, sowohl bei mehreren Tabellen als auch bei einer einzigen Tabelle.


----------



## JonnieWalker (12. Apr 2010)

es handelt sich nur um diese eine Tabelle "words"
mit den zwei spalten
1. wordID
2. word

in dieser Tabelle sind gleiche wörter vorhanden.
mit einer sql-abfrage will ich das er nur die anzeigt die wirklich gleich sind.

z.b.

tabelle word:

aber
aber
hallo
hallo
der
die 
die 
das

dann mit der abfrage will ich erreichen das er mir nur die doppelten anzeigt.
aber 
aber
hallo 
hallo
die 
die


----------



## JonnieWalker (12. Apr 2010)

select words.word,count(word)as 'Anzahl vorkommen'
from words
where word = word
group by word

mit dieser abfrage gibt er mir die anzahl der wörter wie oft sie vorkommen
jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein teil denk ich der mir das so macht alles was größer ist als eins nur ausgeben,
also alles was mehr als nur einmal vorkommt oder???

danke leute!


----------



## SlaterB (12. Apr 2010)

group by word
having count(*) > 1


----------



## JonnieWalker (12. Apr 2010)

ok vielen dank mann
und es tut mir echt leid wegen letztes mal
kommt nicht mehr vor!


----------

